# Integra Gold Corp



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone have any views on this company? I am thinking this is a good sector to be in right now and like this company. I don't know a lot about mining though.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I find it easier and safer just buying the ETF like XGD if don't know a lot about mining.


----------

